

To Hustle or Not to Hustle - danmaurice
https://medium.com/african-american-notes/850950a94ef

======
beat
The other great thing about Frank Underwood is he's always playing the long
game.

And really, I find the long game is what separates the real hustlers from the
dog-paddlers and wishful thinkers. If you don't think big and ambitious,
you'll never do more than break even. But if you never think about the short-
term steps needed to get to your long-term goals, you'll never move. (Insert
the hordes of "How do I get VC to fund my idea without stealing it from me?"
questioners here)

~~~
danmaurice
I completely agree. That level of foresight is crucial to actually moving
towards those goals.

